# Sasha's Sonic Hairdo



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Some latest pics of Sasha. Her TK is becoming really long. I would like to trim it down a little while maintaining the shape. If anyone has any suggestions on how to do this properly, appreciate your advice. They won't stand up anymore to do a proper cut :confused3: I'm afraid I may end up giving her a choppy cut :afraid:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Sasha is so pretty! I love her in her little scrunchy! 

I"ll be watching the responses here, too, since Lumi also has a tied up tk and a short body. And now she has short ears, too! I'm still trying to figure out how to make this all work! : P Maintaining the same shape while going a little shorter will be hard, since it's the weight of the hair that gives it the shape it has now. What I would suggest if you're looking to make her head a little smaller in proportion to her body is to try tying her hair back further, so she's more "face" and less "hair". See if you can make it so that all or most of the hair that falls down behind the band falls down over her ears, instead of coming around her eyes. Unless she's looking down, of course! : P I include all of the hair that grows in front of Lumi's ears in her tk clip. And if you take length off, take an inch or two from the bottom of her ears and maybe use your thinners to make it look natural like the rest of her head. Trimming anything off the top or sides of her head may just result in those hairs getting springier and taking up just as much space! : P Here's Lumi's tied up tk with her short body - before I had shaved her ears! I'll be hoping other people pitch in some advice, since this is new for me, too!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh little pinky Lumi, you are such a cutie! She reminds me of cotton candy :bounce:

Thank you so much for your pics and suggestion! I love how you tie her TK up like that, I wish I could do the same but the length at the front of Sasha's TK is still too short for me to pull it back. I tried and the fringe would fall out and give her eyes a nice curtain lol.....I tried to tie up more hair like you did but I tie them towards the front so I can get all the fringe in and she looks like a unicorn with the horn :lol: Guess I still need to wait for the fringe to grow longer.

Found a sideview pic. Looks like she is balancing a little pom pom above her head lol










I really love how Lumi's looks with the hair tied up like that and the short ears. Hopefully I'll be able to do that once her fringe is long enough. In the meantime I may need to take some length off, else by the time her fringe is long enough, the rest of it would be so long. People may mistaken her for Cousin It :lol:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Aw, Sasha's so cute from the side! I miss Lumi's little puff-ball pigtails! You might try using two bands to tie her shorter fringe to the hair further back on her head. I used to have to do that with Lumi. 










I only did it if we were going out or having visitors, though. When it was just me and her at home I'd sort of glob it in one messy pony just to keep it out of her eyes! If you're not sure how to do the two bands, here's a video of me doing it with Lumi's hair. Just jump to 3:10. You'll probably have to find smaller bands, though! Maybe you can find mini ones in the material you like, if you don't want to use the rubbery type. : )






But, yea, sometimes there's a growing out phase between styles and you just gotta wait it out! Lumi's fringe *just* got to where I want about 2 weeks ago! All this time I've been tying it further forward than I want, or dealing with the "fallout". Haha Please keep posting with whatever you do with her hair! I'm learning through you, too! : )


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Aw, Sasha's so cute from the side! I miss Lumi's little puff-ball pigtails! You might try using two bands to tie her shorter fringe to the hair further back on her head. I used to have to do that with Lumi.


Thank you for the picture of how you did Lumi! That looks great. My puppy has even less hair, and he also looks like a unicorn when I band his topknot. I'm going to have to try this style on him soon.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

You know what I've seen this video of yours awhile back but it never occured to me to tie it up that way, thanks! 

So here's what happened....I got so hyped up over this whole TK thingy and me wanting to take a bit of length off that I took out my shear and started hacking away at her TK :ahhhhh: They're not even as what I had feared lol....I just randomly snipped here and there and coz they wouldn't stand up for me to cut properly the more I tried to make them even the more length I ended up taking away and still they're not even aarrgghhh.....poor baby now has choppy head. It's a good thing my groomer friend will be in town next week and staying over at my place. I can get him to pick up after my mess lol

But hey, I managed to band her up  Well not as neat and nicely done as Lumi's heheh....in fact, it kinda looks messy lol....need more practise for sure but at least I can see more of her face now. Ignore the side of her chopped up TK :dong: Should have waited till next week for my groomer friend and let a real pro do it.....sigh....good thing their hair grows fast.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Awww Sasha has such a pretty face! I love the second picture of her! :beauty:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww, Sasha looks so pretty with her hair tied back!! That alone made a big difference, I think. Did you take any length off of her ears, as well? Her whole head and face just looks perkier. : ) Very nice!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Very cute! I routinely trim Merlin's topknot too or it gets way too long and won't stay in the band. (It flops a week or so after bath day.) I can't bring myself to cut it all the way back though. Long live the banded topknot!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes I took away about an inch off the ears. They're barely touching water now when she drinks. She does look lighter on her head too  I'll try to look for those really tiny mini scrunchy type of band because I will tend to break her hair when I use these rubber ones. Thank you so much for the tips! I'm loving this hair out of my face and eyes look :dance2:

Rowan, how do you manage to trim Merlin's TK when it flops? He looks great! I had a hard time doing it and as you can see, the result looks like someone ate chunks off her hair. The other side of the TK in the pics looks better though, this side is really uneven.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jack-A-Poo said:


> Yes I took away about an inch off the ears. They're barely touching water now when she drinks. She does look lighter on her head too  I'll try to look for those really tiny mini scrunchy type of band because I will tend to break her hair when I use these rubber ones. Thank you so much for the tips! I'm loving this hair out of my face and eyes look :dance2:
> 
> Rowan, how do you manage to trim Merlin's TK when it flops? He looks great! I had a hard time doing it and as you can see, the result looks like someone ate chunks off her hair. The other side of the TK in the pics looks better though, this side is really uneven.


Thank you 
I use the poodle buttercomb to brush it straight up and then I just scissor off little bits at a time as I attempt to keep the overall shape.  That buttercomb is the best invention ever for poodle grooming. I actually sprayed his topknot with Thick N Thicker once to help hold it up! LOL


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

I used the comb too but the hair just flopped all over me. Her hair has softer texture compared to Merlin's I guess. Gotta go find me some of those spray if it can help hold it up, thanks. My husband said I gave Sasha the ultimate layer cut lol :ahhhhh:


----------

